# Capt. Nathan's Port Mansfield, TX Wade Fishing Report; 12/1-12/7/21



## Captain Nathan Beabout (Mar 27, 2007)

Over the last week down in the Lower Laguna we saw a lot of fish caught in a variety of zones. We caught an equal amount of trout and reds all week on a variety of baits from DSL’s, Corkys and topwaters.

While it is unseasonably warm for December and the water is high, the big fish we are down here for were tougher to come by. We did see fishing during the week from 5-8#. A lot of healthy mid to upper slot reds and some very healthy 18-21” trout. There were countless trout that were 4# and measured 20-21”. Despite what these fish have been through, and the help of some very conservation minded local guides and weekenders. This fishery is thriving.

I’m excited and hopeful that when the right weather senerios get here, I think there will be some big trout caught. Now I believe it will not be as common in years past, but those who put in the time, and are in the right zip code will have the chance at a true giant. Y’all stay tuned for some winter fishing updates.


----------



## john wilson (Dec 11, 2021)

Amazing.


----------



## fish4food (Feb 11, 2011)

Had a trip with him last year. Great time on the water. Had some solid fish! Highly recommend! If I recall, he caught at least 1-30”


----------

